# Loves Marina, launch fee $10.00



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Checked out loves Marina on the San Jacinto river this am . Man let me in to drive around, and its a nice place, lots of tables, etc. No burger bar as some had said. I almost passed out when I asked how much for boat launching, when he said $10.00
I was coming back in the am to fish, but I think that is way to high for my retired account. Looked real good out in the river, bait fish everywhere and most are being chased by something, real jumpy. Good luck if yall go there. I might go back later.


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

When I was last on the San Jac, I launched at Good Times. They were also charging parking fees for anyone who did not arrive in my vehicle and were parking their own vehicle on the premises. So I was paying a launch fee, and my guests were also paying a parking fee. So if you want to save a some money, carpool. We were taking two boats there after work on Fridays and were inviting many others to meet there. $5 at a time can add up quick. Oh, and the on site cantina closes early (probably a good thing).


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Where is good times at?


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Good Times Marina*

http://www.goodtimesmarina.com/

11914 7 1/2 STREET
HOUSTON, TX
77044​


----------



## Capt. Hooky (May 24, 2010)

You won't find many ramps on the san jac that you don't have to pay for. Highlands woods has a ramp in the subdivision if you know someone in there. But its on the oposite end of the river from the dam.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

My truck and belongings are worth way more then 10 bucks. Been paying there fees for years and have never had any problems there.


----------



## NitroTexan (Aug 23, 2011)

Good Times ramp is steep and lonnngggggg!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

My guess is that a $10 launch fee would be the cheapest part of a fishing trip.


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

Last time I was there I paid 5 buck???? Could be wrong???? 10 bucks well worth truck and trailer....... Loves 281-328-2159


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Launch fees are a fact of life. 
It is $7.00 at Beacon Bay now. 
No matter where you go on private ramps I'll venture to say their income from launches do not even pay the light bill.
When you operate a water front business you have much higher overheads with fees and added insurance premiums. I was in the marina business for four years. I know for where I speak. 
Considering the price of gas, bait and equipment the launch fee is a small price to pay.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had never paid to launch a boat before coming to East Texas in 1971. Dad and I always launched at one of many free ramps in the metro area.
Soon after I got a boat together and started fishing Sam Rayburn the Army Corp of E. put up a sign saying it would cost $2.00 a DAY to launch a boat!!!!
Sir, I was outraged! 

Then I went to Browder's for the first time about 1976, I understood then that the A.C.E. were cheap sobs!

It is better though, a few bucks seems to do wonders to keep out those that prey on others by breaking in vehicles and such, like stealing a tackle box!!!

Even as expensive as Browder's is you get a lot for your buck, as you can launch in the river or the lake, and they do check their parks to help keep free loaders and riff raff out.


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Another day throwinh crankbaits and topwaters resulted in around 50 redfish with my buddy getting his first red ever on toward at 31". Also had 7 keeper specs and 3 keeper flounder. Caught probably 20 white bass also. These fish are going crazy


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I made it to the San Jac this morning. Launched at Loves. I used the south ramp of the 3. It had a pretty good drop-off. I ran upriver and found a high bluff with some treetops and logs north of Goodtimes. Chunked a red/white topwater, nothing. Threw a rattletrap and caught a ladyfish. Yes, it was salty. Decided to go looking around. Ran up to the dam. Then ran down past the new90 bridge. Went back to my bluff throwing a purple TTF. Hung into something good that broke my line. Big red I assume. Called it a morning and went back to the ramp. I thought I'd better try one of the others because of the dropoff. Well after looking, the north ramp concrete ended 2 feet into the water. I used the middle ramp and it was OK. I enjoyed being on the San Jac. I haven't been on it in 40 years. We used to kill the bass there.


----------

